# Got 4.8Ghz @ 1.32v



## Pickles Von Brine (Oct 26, 2011)

*Got 4.8Ghz @ 1.32v EDIT - @ 5.0 w/ 1.375v stable*

 Pretty impressed. 








BTW My overclock.net account is Lord Xeb


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 26, 2011)

awesome OC... I've been thinking of that cpu for my next upgrade (if i get a job soon enough). what are you using for cooling?


----------



## Huddo93 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice work.

I just helped my mate put together a new PC, also with a i5 2500k and a H100.

Wonder now seeing this if I could push his CPU to around 4.8GHz 

Excellent Job mate.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 26, 2011)

oh jeez,the best ive got with mine is +4.7something, how did you do this,can you give any tips? i get bsod after 4.738 i think it is,im new to oc,
so im not doing that manually but with asus auto oc stuff,but i want to learn,thanx for post too,


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Oct 26, 2011)

Some chips take really low voltages. 


I will post my settings and let you know.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 26, 2011)

your a good person,thankyou.reading right now,seems well laid out,ive read other guides but they can be confusing,this is great!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2011)

cooling?


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 26, 2011)

Makes me hate my socket 1366 i7's. My 970 clocks well but needs decent voltage, and my 950 needs like 1.34V minimum just for 4.0GHz with HT. I wish I could hit 4.4+ with 1.32v...


----------



## johnspack (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah,  have to admit I'm jealous too...   I'm about to receive my 2nd 1st gen i7,  a 950 that's supposed to do 4ghz at 1.27,  and 4.2 at 1.32.  Completely impossible to do 4.8,  even 4.5 looks nearly impossible with serious water cooling.  Oh well....


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, I might grab and i7 2xxxk series now.

I could run that, and would run that 24/7  

I personally see life for a lot of chips going past 3-4 years with 1.35-1.3 volts or less. Then there is major options for upgrades. 

Great clock!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 26, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  have to admit I'm jealous too...   I'm about to receive my 2nd 1st gen i7,  a 950 that's supposed to do 4ghz at 1.27,  and 4.2 at 1.32.  Completely impossible to do 4.8,  even 4.5 looks nearly impossible with serious water cooling.  Oh well....



I have found that a lot of people who claim to run their 950's and such at 4.2+ GHz with really low voltages (ie: 1.24 and shit) and they are totally full of it. They might be able to boot up windows at that setting, but I only run 24/7 stable OC's. I don't like to have an ounce of instability, and I refuse to disable hyperthreading also 

I can run my 950 at 4.4GHz on a corsair H70 with HT on, but it requires pretty substantial voltage and it gets a bit hot (950 is kind of a warm chip anyways) but it will run 24/7.

My 970 is under custom water so it runs a lot cooler, and clocks just as high. I normally run it at 4.0 or 4.2 and it takes a bit less voltage than the 950. 4.8GHz would be freakin' amazing, but I think the water would start boiling and the chip would catch fire to be honest.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 26, 2011)

My i7-2600K is doing 4.6Ghz w/ DDR3-1866 @ 1.3v at the moment, IntelBurnTest stable testing 4GB of memory and 20 passes (gets ~120 GFLOPS +/- 3 GFLOPS). Cooler is a cheapo Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO. My package temp gets up to 85c and the hottest core about 80c in IntelBurnTest. This weekend I will try to push for 4.7. I tried 4.8 using the UEFI presets and it would BSOD after a few minutes. I'll need to learn more about how SB ticks before I go play with the obscure voltages manually.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 26, 2011)

What's up with the whining about i7 9XX ? Back when they came out, 4Ghz was a super good clock. It's like complaining the 1978 Ferrari can't go as fast as the 1998 Ferrari.... DUH

It is 3 years old! Reaching 4~4.2Ghz comfortably is awesome IMO.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 26, 2011)

n-ster said:


> What's up with the whining about i7 9XX ? Back when they came out, 4Ghz was a super good clock. It's like complaining the 1978 Ferrari can't go as fast as the 1998 Ferrari.... DUH
> 
> It is 3 years old! Reaching 4~4.2Ghz comfortably is awesome IMO.



Everyone's jelly that Intel's mainstream platform is kicking their soon obsolete extreme platform in the ass as far as overclocking goes.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 26, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> Everyone's jelly that Intel's mainstream platform is kicking their soon obsolete extreme platform in the ass as far as overclocking goes.



I don't get it though, it is supposed to.... why be jelly ?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I don't get it though, it is supposed to.... why be jelly ?



No need for the jelly...I bloody well hope new platforms exceed the previous...hence so many disappointed in Bulldozer.


To the OP:


Nice chip, dude! My 5.5GHz chip only does 4.5 GHz @ 1.32v. My 53 multi chip does 4.8 at 1.35v.

You got BOTH of mine beat! NO your chip, yeah, I'm jelly.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 26, 2011)

Dang, thats an awesome cpu for sure. My first 2500k did 5Ghz at 1.4v. My current 2500k needs 1.45v for 4.9 (stable) and it won't even boot at 5ghz using a bclk increase or the multi at 50.

That's definitely a keeper.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  have to admit I'm jealous too...   I'm about to receive my 2nd 1st gen i7,  a 950 that's supposed to do 4ghz at 1.27,  and 4.2 at 1.32.  Completely impossible to do 4.8,  even 4.5 looks nearly impossible with serious water cooling.  Oh well....



 950 is second Gen i7, I have the REAL first gen, a C0 stepping 920


----------



## n-ster (Oct 26, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> 950 is second Gen i7, I have the REAL first gen, a C0 stepping 920



I used to have PaulieG's C0, but I eventually sold it for a D0 

I'm happy with 4Ghz at 1.275V


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 26, 2011)

n-ster said:


> What's up with the whining about i7 9XX ? Back when they came out, 4Ghz was a super good clock. It's like complaining the 1978 Ferrari can't go as fast as the 1998 Ferrari.... DUH
> 
> It is 3 years old! Reaching 4~4.2Ghz comfortably is awesome IMO.



It's not really whining, but now that you mention it - YOU'RE whining by complaining about it.

I was just joshing around, much like old timers talk about how things are new fangled these days. You're taking it a bit too seriously.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2011)

stopped by this thread again, heard everyone was jelly.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> stopped by this thread again, heard everyone was jelly.



Call me old fashioned but I prefer fruit preserves. 

So, OmegaAI have you found your miltiplier wall yet?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> Call me old fashioned but I prefer fruit preserves.
> 
> So, OmegaAI have you found your miltiplier wall yet?



lol oh man i just got a flash back talking about fruit baskets on TS oh man.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Oct 26, 2011)

Are batch numbers still relevant with these processors?

If so, would you be able to post your batch number, OP (unless of course you did already and I'm missing it)?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 26, 2011)

Heheh Tatty,  I'm running an 965x ES version,  so not even CO stepping yet!  Have the stupid thing backed down to 3.8 right now.... arrg.  I just wanted a chip that does 4ghz,  sure not an es!  950 coming soon......


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats a nice overclock. Well actually the overclock is okay but the voltage is nice.

I run mine at 4.7GHz 24/7 but can easily run over 5GHz but I need a lot of volts to do it. I envy the 2500k's that don't seem to need a lot of volts.

I run 1.4v 24/7 for mine right now but if I go over 4.7GHz then I really need to start upping the voltage.

If I could do 4.7GHz at that voltage you have then I'd be running 5GHz 24/7 for sure. My rig is stable up at that speed but the scarey high volts ....scare me lol.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 27, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Dang, thats an awesome cpu for sure. My first 2500k did 5Ghz at 1.4v. My current 2500k needs 1.45v for 4.9 (stable) and it won't even boot at 5ghz using a bclk increase or the multi at 50.
> 
> That's definitely a keeper.



I think i'm sold on getting an i5 2500k as my next cpu 

now for someone to hire me so I can afford the thing (along with a GTX560 TI 448 core and 8GB DDR3)


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 27, 2011)

it is a good chip, i mean how much power does the average user really need? i paid 220$ aus for mine,which was cheapish at the time,i run it 24/7 @ 4738 and my temps at idle dont go over 30c basically,under load there relatively stable to maybe 35c-40c tops even when gaming ive noticed,i cant get it above  4738 that wiout bsod,but i dont know how to manually oc yet,

the closed liquid cooler i got that was oni 89$ does a sterling job,summer coming will be the real test tho,haha,my room gits hot,
see in the pics the advanced mode voltages,should i incrementally reduce or up the vccio,pll,pch volts etc? this i dont know .


----------



## fusionblu (Oct 27, 2011)

OnePostWonder said:


> Are batch numbers still relevant with these processors?
> 
> If so, would you be able to post your batch number, OP (unless of course you did already and I'm missing it)?



I would imagine so as to get a stable 4.8GHz at around 1.34v you would have an i7-2600k that is in a good position in the silicone lottery and from a good batch, anything better than this example such as another stable i7-2600K CPU with the same clock, lower voltage or a higher clock, same voltage would clearly be a better champion of the silicone lottery and from a better batch than the main example; all of course could probably indicated by the batch number.

While I don't have a i7-2600k I do know the clear differences in batches as my i7-960 (1366) OEM can stably overclock more further than other normal i7-960 Retail CPUs at around 4GHz-4.2GHz (probably further with the right overclocking settings since I already have the right cooling for it) opposed to the standard overclocks from 3.6GHz-3.8GHz from the retail models (well that was just from some pre-build overclocked systems I've seen with the i7-960). I have seen pre-built systems with the same CPU as mine running at 4GHz, but it appear from my point of view that 4GHz is their maximum limit before becoming unstable where mine can be stable up to 4.2GHz.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Oct 27, 2011)

n-ster said:


> What's up with the whining about i7 9XX ? Back when they came out, 4Ghz was a super good clock. It's like complaining the 1978 Ferrari can't go as fast as the 1998 Ferrari.... DUH
> 
> It is 3 years old! Reaching 4~4.2Ghz comfortably is awesome IMO.


Dude, getting 4.2 on a i7 920 or anything like was god like. Still beastly chips though.



Jstn7477 said:


> My i7-2600K is doing 4.6Ghz w/ DDR3-1866 @ 1.3v at the moment, IntelBurnTest stable testing 4GB of memory and 20 passes (gets ~120 GFLOPS +/- 3 GFLOPS). Cooler is a cheapo Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO. My package temp gets up to 85c and the hottest core about 80c in IntelBurnTest. This weekend I will try to push for 4.7. I tried 4.8 using the UEFI presets and it would BSOD after a few minutes. I'll need to learn more about how SB ticks before I go play with the obscure voltages manually.


Not bad.



LordJummy said:


> I have found that a lot of people who claim to run their 950's and such at 4.2+ GHz with really low voltages (ie: 1.24 and shit) and they are totally full of it. They might be able to boot up windows at that setting, but I only run 24/7 stable OC's. I don't like to have an ounce of instability, and I refuse to disable hyperthreading also
> 
> I can run my 950 at 4.4GHz on a corsair H70 with HT on, but it requires pretty substantial voltage and it gets a bit hot (950 is kind of a warm chip anyways) but it will run 24/7.
> 
> My 970 is under custom water so it runs a lot cooler, and clocks just as high. I normally run it at 4.0 or 4.2 and it takes a bit less voltage than the 950. 4.8GHz would be freakin' amazing, but I think the water would start boiling and the chip would catch fire to be honest.


You have not seen golden batch 920s have you? I have seen some getting 4.0 1.225v or some crap stable.



johnspack said:


> Yeah,  have to admit I'm jealous too...   I'm about to receive my 2nd 1st gen i7,  a 950 that's supposed to do 4ghz at 1.27,  and 4.2 at 1.32.  Completely impossible to do 4.8,  even 4.5 looks nearly impossible with serious water cooling.  Oh well....


It is called FIRST GEN for a reason. Besides this is a 2500k. It is Sandy Bridge, not Nehalem.



cadaveca said:


> No need for the jelly...I bloody well hope new platforms exceed the previous...hence so many disappointed in Bulldozer.
> 
> 
> To the OP:
> ...



Hm.... HMMMMMM.....



johnnyfiive said:


> Dang, thats an awesome cpu for sure. My first 2500k did 5Ghz at 1.4v. My current 2500k needs 1.45v for 4.9 (stable) and it won't even boot at 5ghz using a bclk increase or the multi at 50.
> 
> That's definitely a keeper.


I boot into 5.0 with 50 multi @ 1.32 and can pass 5 runs of LinX with 5120MB of ram set. Though it is not 100% stable, still impressive nonetheless.



Tatty_One said:


> 950 is second Gen i7, I have the REAL first gen, a C0 stepping 920


Yeah and your voltage for taht chip is killer!


erocker said:


> Call me old fashioned but I prefer fruit preserves.
> 
> So, OmegaAI have you found your miltiplier wall yet?



I....really don't know how to and I am afraid of pushing the voltage too high ont his thing. Care to help me out?



OnePostWonder said:


> Are batch numbers still relevant with these processors?
> 
> If so, would you be able to post your batch number, OP (unless of course you did already and I'm missing it)?


Yeah, they kinda are. Also my batch is 3113B776



WhiteNoise said:


> Thats a nice overclock. Well actually the overclock is okay but the voltage is nice.
> 
> I run mine at 4.7GHz 24/7 but can easily run over 5GHz but I need a lot of volts to do it. I envy the 2500k's that don't seem to need a lot of volts.
> 
> ...



Bro I haven't even tried pushing this thing. I just set the voltage to something I thought was low (based on other 2500k on OCN.) and thought to myself, I can do that too. And I got lucky  I MAY be able to push lower votlages though. IDK.



xBruce88x said:


> I think i'm sold on getting an i5 2500k as my next cpu
> 
> now for someone to hire me so I can afford the thing (along with a GTX560 TI 448 core and 8GB DDR3)


Thing is a beast. current setting up I am getting over 30k in 3Dmark06



fusionblu said:


> I would imagine so as to get a stable 4.8GHz at around 1.34v you would have an i7-2600k that is in a good position in the silicone lottery and from a good batch, anything better than this example such as another stable i7-2600K CPU with the same clock, lower voltage or a higher clock, same voltage would clearly be a better champion of the silicone lottery and from a better batch than the main example; all of course could probably indicated by the batch number.
> 
> While I don't have a i7-2600k I do know the clear differences in batches as my i7-960 (1366) OEM can stably overclock more further than other normal i7-960 Retail CPUs at around 4GHz-4.2GHz (probably further with the right overclocking settings since I already have the right cooling for it) opposed to the standard overclocks from 3.6GHz-3.8GHz from the retail models (well that was just from some pre-build overclocked systems I've seen with the i7-960). I have seen pre-built systems with the same CPU as mine running at 4GHz, but it appear from my point of view that 4GHz is their maximum limit before becoming unstable where mine can be stable up to 4.2GHz.


You make no sense bro. SB overclocks like mad, but some require crap voltage. Like 1.44 for 4.8.... I have seen others needing 1.45 for 4.5Ghz D:

I am going to go for 5 and see what happens.

Also, I am going to put this here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1523758


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, 4.1gig @ 1.28V on a C0 chip is good, however I can not go past 4.4gig on air, she needs 1.45V + for that and she just gets too toasty.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 27, 2011)

fusionblu said:


> I would imagine so as to get a stable 4.8GHz at around 1.34v you would have an i7-2600k that is in a good position in the silicone lottery and from a good batch, anything better than this example such as another stable i7-2600K CPU with the same clock, lower voltage or a higher clock, same voltage would clearly be a better champion of the silicone lottery and from a better batch than the main example; all of course could probably indicated by the batch number.
> 
> While I don't have a i7-2600k I do know the clear differences in batches as my i7-960 (1366) OEM can stably overclock more further than other normal i7-960 Retail CPUs at around 4GHz-4.2GHz (probably further with the right overclocking settings since I already have the right cooling for it) opposed to the standard overclocks from 3.6GHz-3.8GHz from the retail models (well that was just from some pre-build overclocked systems I've seen with the i7-960). I have seen pre-built systems with the same CPU as mine running at 4GHz, but it appear from my point of view that 4GHz is their maximum limit before becoming unstable where mine can be stable up to 4.2GHz.



AFAIK, i7 9XX are very batch independent, meaning a chip from the same batch won't necessarily do anything like the other chip. It really came down to if you were lucky to get a good chip


----------



## fusionblu (Oct 27, 2011)

OmegaAI said:


> You make no sense bro. SB overclocks like mad, but some require crap voltage. Like 1.44 for 4.8.... I have seen others needing 1.45 for 4.5Ghz D:



What I'm getting at is that some Sandy Bridge CPUs of the same model are made better than others and they can clock higher with less voltage, but the examples you've given would appear to me to be standard i7-2600k Retail CPUs that didn't do so well in the silicone lottery or to be more exact those CPUs are not the best i7-2600k around for overclocking.



n-ster said:


> AFAIK, i7 9XX are very batch independent, meaning a chip from the same batch won't necessarily do anything like the other chip. It really came down to if you were lucky to get a good chip



That is true and in my case I was very lucky to get a good i7-960, but generally batch numbers can indicate the chances of getting a good quality CPU, however, it is clear that it is not certain that you will get a good CPU as every CPU different in small ways which could mean a lot when overclocking. Despite that I know that fact I will always insist that OEM models are better than the Retail models as that is what experience has taught me.


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2011)

OmegaAI said:


> I....really don't know how to and I am afraid of pushing the voltage too high ont his thing. Care to help me out?



I'll have to test some things out... I forget what voltage I need for 5.1ghz. Our chips are somewhat similar though as I run 4.8ghz 1.34v 24/7. I could try running it at your voltage and I might be stable.

I didn't catch what kind of cooling you're using, but 5ghz should be easily achievable and hopefully you won't have to start adding a lot of voltage. I'll get back to you with my 5ghz results.


----------



## DOM (Oct 27, 2011)

i can run 4.8GHz 1.32v with ht off


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Oct 28, 2011)

Hm.... 5.0GHz @ 1.375, maybe lower... hmmmmm


----------



## LagunaX (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice chip let us know when you get bored of it...


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Oct 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> i'll have to test some things out... I forget what voltage i need for 5.1ghz. Our chips are somewhat similar though as i run 4.8ghz 1.34v 24/7. I could try running it at your voltage and i might be stable.
> 
> I didn't catch what kind of cooling you're using, but 5ghz should be easily achievable and hopefully you won't have to start adding a lot of voltage. I'll get back to you with my 5ghz results.



h100


----------



## DOM (Oct 28, 2011)

Can you run vantage @ 5GHz ?


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Oct 29, 2011)

Vantage run: http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3599112


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 29, 2011)

picture no worky.


----------



## arnoo1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice clock and vcore my shitty 2600k needs 1.3 in bios for 4,3ghz , 1,26 v in os with cpu-z
Have nOt tried higher, avg cpu temps 60c


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Oct 29, 2011)

I can boot into 5.0GHz with 1.32v


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 30, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> picture no worky.



whats the axe in your sig?


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Dec 5, 2011)

Got lower on my voltage


----------



## LagunaX (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2011)

This is looking great for you, and it's making me want to give my own OC another go around... very nice!


----------

